# neurological lyme disease



## derkdiggler (Oct 19, 2011)

alot of people get this shit from neuro lyme disease, its highly overlooked, give me some feed back, lyme disease gets in the nervous system and cause dp dr anxiety floaters ringing in ears dreamy dissociation, weird fucked up things give me some of your thaughts, i dont want to hear no stupid shit only educated peopl who have neen suffering for a couple years, or half ass intelligent


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

derkdiggler said:


> alot of people get this shit from neuro lyme disease, its highly overlooked, give me some feed back, lyme disease gets in the nervous system and cause dp dr anxiety floaters ringing in ears dreamy dissociation, weird fucked up things give me some of your thaughts, i dont want to hear no stupid shit only educated peopl who have neen suffering for a couple years, or half ass intelligent


The big question is - how do you know if you have it? And, the best answer may be found here. (maybe not?)
http://www.cdc.gov/lyme/


----------



## ProphetEdison (Apr 10, 2011)

forestx5 said:


> The big question is - how do you know if you have it? And, the best answer may be found here. (maybe not?)
> http://www.cdc.gov/lyme/


and how would one recover from said lyme disease?


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

there's a blood test for it i believe.

even if dp is a symptom, or there are similar experiences.....it wouldn't be considered a cause of dp, it would be considered lyme disease. dont know about medical treatment, dont know if it would actually be dissociation, or if it's just a similar feeling....


----------

